# Wizard of Oz - yes, I checked other threads :)



## NHStech (Sep 14, 2010)

Wizard of Oz must be popular this year. Here is part of an email from my director:

"If we could, we would like the following:

1. super eerie lighting & fog effects
2. flying witches (the wicked & good witch)
3. spinning tornado & flying house
4. flying monkeys
5. pyrotechnical effects

We need to find some time to sit and hash out how we can do
these things! Let's get together soon, OK?"

The lighting and fog I can handle (any good ideas for extra eerieness would be appreciated). The spinning tornado? 
The flying: please remind me of the companies that do flying. I am well aware of CBs stance on rigging flying, and have no desire to improv something like that. No desire to get a kid killed/me sued. Although, IF the flying monkies are mannequins/stuffed animals, etc....any ideas for that?
Pyrotechs: would standard answer be "consult your fire marshall?"
Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Sep 14, 2010)

Why Not to Fly, DIY - ControlBooth

I have done the flying house in the past, however the rigging involved is way beyond the scope of what I feel comfortable discussing on CB. Talk to your flying company, they might be able to help. 
Pyro is another one that you will have to hire a company to do. There is much more to it then just talking to your fire marshal. Odds are if you contact your fire marshal directly you will get a fast no and no way to get out of it. If you have a pyro company who knows the lingo do the talking and the work, you should not have an issue.

Just as a point of reference... Adding the "flying people" and "pyro" buzz words to your show is going to cost at least 5k per element. With the pyro, not only will you have to have the pyro company but you will also have to have current fireproofing certs on all soft goods and fireproof your set.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Sep 14, 2010)

What's your budget look like? This is high school, correct? (judging by your username and the fact that you said you didn't want to get any kids killed)


When I was in high school (as part of what was a really quite advanced tech theatre department), we did Wizard of Oz my sophomore year. The choir does a different musical every year, and that was just what they chose. It was fun, and challenging for the tech crew. And with a few aspects, we needed help...

*Pyro...* we did have it, but we hired a professional pyrotechnician to handle it all. Took his cues from the SM, just like everyone else. If he saw something that didn't look safe, he just wouldn't hit his "go" button, and the show would go on. Just make sure your pyrotechnician is certified. And yes, you will have to consult the fire marshall.
*Flying monkeys...* they put some of the most obnoxious sophomore boys they could find into the monkey suits and just had them run around on stage w/wings on their back. Nobody actually flew.
*Flying house/Tornado... *A computer-generated tornado, which didn't look very realistic at all, was projected onto the scrim. The flying house? Well... it stayed grounded. A few of us techs spun the house around two times during the "tornado." It was not a great effect (my sister said after the show "yeah... we could totally see all of you guys," to which I responded... "DUH!") but that's kinda one of those points where the audience just had to use their imagination.
*Flying witches... *well, like I said with the monkeys, nobody actually flew.

My advice for you is thus,
Trust your instincts and trust your budget.

If your director is asking too much of you, realize that, and just do the best you can with what you've got. If you can afford to hire pyrotechnicians and professionals to help with flying people, go for it. If not, just use your imagination. And it never hurts to brainstorm with other people, especially the student techs. Gets 'em thinking like pros. 

Oh, and another little piece of advice... don't go overboard. With the pathetic tornado we had, we'd have been better of with just some tornado sound effects and some strobe lights. But we had the moving image there on the scrim and it just looked bad... and why did we do it? Because we could. To show off what we had, but moments like that just sorta dragged the quality of the production down. And it happens all the time, to this day, at that high school 'cause you can't tell that tech theatre program director that money isn't what makes a great show. So whenever you can, keep it simple. And don't try to live up to the movie. This is YOUR show at YOUR theater with YOUR techs and YOUR performers. If people want to see the movie, they can watch it at home.

And I might point out that you may want to think about a way to manage the Wizard's exit (via hot air balloon) if you haven't already. Though I'm sure the guys here could help you figure something out. Smart bunch of techs we've got here at CB... 

I'd advise against using inanimate monkeys. Ruins the effect 'cause they're supposed to interact with Elphaba and go do her evil bidding.

Hope the show goes well,
WestlakeTech


----------



## zuixro (Sep 14, 2010)

The tornado in the movie was a bunch of burlap on a pole that they spun with a motor. That might be doable on a budget, though making it move across the stage might be difficult.

Edit: Actually with some traveler track and rope it might not be too hard...


----------



## tyler.martin (Sep 14, 2010)

For the Tornado, I filled by stage with smoke, and used a 6k projector to project a digital one that I got a kid from the animation class to make in 3ds max. add some strobes through the smoke... awesome effect.


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what your resources are, but here is a (perhaps insane) idea for a tornado:
Put a mover or a scanner on a wagon, maybe surrounded by a debris cloud/pile. Move the wagon around via a pole from offstage while the beam is slowly moving around and spinning a gobo, with the stage filled with smoke.


----------



## kendal69 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would use a high end video projector hooked up to a lap top and do the real technical stuff via the projector. 
You can augment the effects with spekers and exagerated sound effects - make things rumble. 

I mean this is the least exspensive way to go. Otherwise you're into some major building, rigging, hydraulics, etc.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

kendal69 said:


> I would use a high end video projector hooked up to a lap top and do the real technical stuff via the projector.
> You can augment the effects with spekers and exagerated sound effects - make things rumble.
> 
> I mean this is the least exspensive way to go. Otherwise you're into some major building, rigging, hydraulics, etc.



Beg to disagree! I loathe and detest projection being used as scenery in a show unless it is done really, really, really well (thinking the current UK tour of _Les Mis_, for example). Often the projector is just not bright enough, or you have to front-project through actors because you haven't got enough space to rear-project (causing nasty shadows), or it's just not done well and so looks crap. 

I did _Wizard of Oz_ a few years back and our set designer came up with a rather clever solution; the front of the house was a flat (with a practical door) which flew off, revealing the house truck behind it. The truck was built on a see-saw so that the two crew behind it could release the blocks holding it steady, and then it would tip from side to side. They shoved it up and downstage as they tipped it; coupled with a couple of lighting units with cloud wheels, plus Dorothy doing "tornado acting" and some smoke (and OK, we did have a flying sequence where a little old lady flew across in a rocking chair, a man flew across as if he was walking on the ground, and then the Wicked Witch of the West flew on her broomstick), it looked really effective. My advice would be to think simple - less can be very much more if it's carefully thought through!


----------



## MPowers (Sep 16, 2010)

Last time I did the show, we had pro's (me actually) handle the flyiing and pyro, but one of the nicer effects was the house in the tornado. The house did not fly, it only "looked" like it. The house was small, built 3-D in forced perspective. It was mounted on a wagon the same size as the base of the house and the house was on it's own casters on the wagon with a pivot. The result was the wagon would travel straight left to right across the stage and the house would spin while it traveled. The gimmick was straight forward and simple. the wagon was not tracked or anything, just straight line casters aimed in the right ditection. A black 1/2" rope pulled by stage hands, lay on the black floor until the storm and was reall not noticed. When the storm hit, lights flashed, it was dark and the rope still was as good as invisible. To enhance the effect we had a small dry ice fogger inside the house and two vents on opposite corners at the base, angled so the fog came out as the house spun, looking like a vortex that moved with the house, further hiding the rope and the platform base. Inside the house was a "wheel" in the center fastened to the wagon base. a stage hand sat down and pulled the house and himself around the wheel, making the house spin, kind of like some playground merry-go-rounds. The fence row and a number of corn stalks were flown on individual spot lines and on a traveler track so they could rise up, dance a bit and be "blown away" as the house moved. To complete the effect, everything in the first scene was painted in monochrome black and white and gray, including the costumes. No we did not go so far as to do the make up in gray! The house was set on stage so only two sides were visible and they were the monochrome. The two opposite sides were in color. The lightning flashes and fill light had a lot of amber color and as you know both dim light and amber light kill color values, so as the house spun and the lightning flashed, everything went so quick, no one noticed the color sides until the end of the storm and the lights came up and we were in Munchkin land with the color side out. The tricky part was Dorothy doing a quick change inside the house while it spun so she could come out in a dress with color. A bit of work, but all standard stagecraft, no motors, no computers, low cost and very effective.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 19, 2010)

I am doing a professional company of Wizard this year, it should be interesting. As far as the monkeys are concerned, you could use inanimate monkeys on a traveler to make them cross the stage and have the real monkeys reenter ti interact. That is what they do with Suoer Grover in Vee productions. Pyro in my area requires a local shooter to oversee even a pro shooter from out of the area so you definitely need to talk to the fire marshall to see can handle it in your area.


----------



## chausman (Sep 20, 2010)

When we did Wizard we had some wire mesh that was crinkled up and then just had it shake up and down while flashing a NC, Blue, and Lav in S4s. It worked pretty well for us.


----------



## Van (Sep 22, 2010)

zuixro said:


> The tornado in the movie was a bunch of burlap on a pole that they spun with a motor. That might be doable on a budget, though making it move across the stage might be difficult.
> 
> Edit: Actually with some traveler track and rope it might not be too hard...


I really like this idea! and super easy/cheap too !


----------



## kendal69 (Sep 22, 2010)

> ...Beg to disagree! I loathe and detest projection being used as scenery in a show unless it is done really, really, really well (thinking the current UK tour of Les Mis, for example). Often the projector is just not bright enough, or you have to front-project through actors because you haven't got enough space to rear-project (causing nasty shadows), or it's just not done well and so looks crap.



Your kidding right? NOT BRIGHT ENOUGH???
Hmmm how about - 2K, 30,000 lumens three-chip DLP projector.
Barco | Event venue projectors | 2K, 30,000 lumens three-chip DLP projector | XLM HD30

How about some Multi Story Images projected on a Building. Doesn't look like it's not bright enough to me. Click on the individual pictures and get your eye's watered.
Barco | References | Bordeaux Wine Festival

You may have had people do a bad job BUT don't discount projection as a medium because it can be far, far more effective that hard sets.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 23, 2010)

kendal69 said:


> Your kidding right? NOT BRIGHT ENOUGH???
> Hmmm how about - 2K, 30,000 lumens three-chip DLP projector.
> Barco | Event venue projectors | 2K, 30,000 lumens three-chip DLP projector | XLM HD30
> 
> ...



Please read what I wrote! I said "I loathe and detest projection being used as scenery in a show *unless it is done really, really, really well*"

I didn't say "don't use projection because it's always crap". If you have the kind of dollars you need to hire a projector that's bright enough and a video designer who knows what they're doing, absolutely go for it, I've seen some stunning video effects - but I've also seen some terrible ones which have detracted from the show. And in a school situation (which I think the OP is in - given that their occupation is listed as "educator" - apologies if I'm wrong!), chances of having the $$$ to get it done properly is not great. Context is all important.


----------



## kendal69 (Sep 23, 2010)

> ....Please read what I wrote! I said "I loathe and detest projection being used as scenery in a show unless it is done really, really, really well"
> 
> I didn't say "don't use projection because it's always crap". If you have the kind of dollars you need to hire a projector that's bright enough and a video designer who knows what they're doing, absolutely go for it, I've seen some stunning video effects - but I've also seen some terrible ones which have detracted from the show. And in a school situation (which I think the OP is in - given that their occupation is listed as "educator" - apologies if I'm wrong!), chances of having the $$$ to get it done properly is not great. Context is all important.



I did and you quite clearly said NOT BRIGHT enough, which is what I was answering. If you read my my rebuttal. The second point about projection being used for an "educator" is still applicable to the original question. With limited funds you are going to have a far worse product with hard sets as you would with poor projection. Furthering that point, one can get results that can never ever be attained by hard sets - again even with bad projection. Yes context is important that's why in my opinion there can be no possible bad projection in a HS play. Yes I will grand there could be bad projection in a high end rock and roll concert. people expect more at a concert than they do at a HS play. Actual real footage of a real tornado projected on any flat surface on stage would trump any hard set painted tornado. Combined with the sound system going to max with sounds form the tornado, some fans turned on pointing at the audience would be an awesome effect. Total cost would be under $100.00. Borrow a computer projector from the A/V department, download some tornado footage, put in in a loop DONE.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you get the list of Flight companies?

The big three are: Flying by Foy, Hall Associates, and ZFX 
Plan to spend around $5,000-$7,000 depending on where you are, and the complexity of the effects you want. It's worth it if you can find a way to pay for it.


----------



## Van (Sep 24, 2010)

kendal69 said:


> ...... Actual real footage of a real tornado projected on any flat surface on stage would trump any hard set painted tornado. Combined with the sound system going to max with sounds form the tornado, some fans turned on pointing at the audience would be an awesome effect. Total cost would be under $100.00. Borrow a computer projector from the A/V department, download some tornado footage, put in in a loop DONE.


 
Without, disparaging your intent I think you are making a huge leap in judgement. along with several huge assumptions, and you know that those do.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2010)

kendal69 said:


> Actual real footage of a real tornado projected on any flat surface on stage would trump any hard set painted tornado. Combined with the sound system going to max with sounds form the tornado, some fans turned on pointing at the audience would be an awesome effect. Total cost would be under $100.00. Borrow a computer projector from the A/V department, download some tornado footage, put in in a loop DONE.


 
Just want to point out that the A/V department at a school is most likely to have a tiny classroom portable projector that maxes out around 800 lumens. Far too dim to be useful. Second problem with this idea is in order to get fans the audience feels from over 20 feet away you are going to need several MONSTER fans. They will be loud and expensive, you'll spend more than $100 renting just the fans. 

When I did Oz, I slowly faded to black as Dorothy walked down stage, we closed the curtain to begin the set change back stage. I then brought up a gobo rotator spinning directly on Dorothy and some sound effects. It wasn't spectacular but it was okay and cheap. 

Second you may not need pro pyro help depending on where you live. There are some standard magic show devices that will do most of the tricks you want nicely. Are they legal in your jurisdiction? Call your local magic shop to discuss the effects you want to do and find out what they will cost to buy and learn. Then call the fire marshall to learn if you can do them.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 30, 2010)

With a little creative rewriting, you can skip the rest of Act I, and all of Act II:


----------



## CrisCole (Oct 13, 2010)

When we did WOO, we took dryer ducting and covered it with foam, burlap, and other rags. We then mounted it on a traveler, (we actually removed our mid grey curtains and put it on that) and with the pulling of a rope, it (like one side of a traveler) would go across the stage.

We then used two large fans (the pro kind, with a hundred freaking adjustments, and a million ways to pivot them, pointed in towards each other, one point across SL at the dryer ducting with burlap and rags, and one pointed SR at the back of it. The rags blew in opposite directions, and with some pivoting of the fans, it looked fine. 

We also went nuts with fog and haze during this sequence. We had two 400 watt foggers beside the fans, (so the fog got caught in the fan) and three hazers on battens center stage, all pointed in a circle (1 was center stage, aimed down and to the left, on was next to it, aimed down and to the right, and one beside it, aimed to the front.

This way the haze appeared to 'circulate'. 


Our flying house was a actual fly. It was luan painted like a house, with a door cut in it. Dorothy went through the door, and off stage (through a trap, but you could have her walk off if it was placed right).

When the twister came on, we flew the house up, and down, and up, and down. We then flew it out, and flew another 'house' made identical to the first one, only in color down on the other side of the stage.

We also shot off fullers earth, across the stage. I don't recommend that, because it was HELL to clean.


----------

